# So who wants to help me with a school project!



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I am working on a project for my teacher...

I have to do it about Babe the big blue ox. I was wondering if you guys could tell me what you know about this massive beast that came from a folklore story way back when.
I am so tired of staring at this computer trying to get facts about this ox so I can do my project:hammer:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry, never heard of it.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

We have Paul Bunyan and Babe in our town. I don't know alot about it its just a kids story and am sick of seeing the fake statues, lol.Maybe if you google Paul you will get more info. Good luck!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the Dewey Decimal System will do you better than the internet. Probably better on the eyes too


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

All I can remember is that paul found him cold, and took him in. He grew super huge. LOL sorry, not much help...oh and babe hauled logs for paul, and liked winter, and was blue. I haven't been to the paul bunyan place since I was like 10.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Minnesota Tall Tales

retold by

S. E. Schlosser

Well now, one winter it was so cold that all the geese flew backward and all the fish moved south and even the snow turned blue. Late at night, it got so frigid that all spoken words froze solid afore they could be heard. People had to wait until sunup to find out what folks were talking about the night before.

Paul Bunyan went out walking in the woods one day during that Winter of the Blue Snow. He was knee-deep in blue snow when he heard a funny sound between a bleat and a snort. Looking down, he saw a teeny-tiny baby blue ox jest a hopping about in the snow and snorting with rage on account of he was too short to see over the drifts.

Paul Bunyan laughed when he saw the spunky little critter and took the little blue mite home with him. He warmed the little ox up by the fire and the little fellow fluffed up and dried out, but he remained as blue as the snow that had stained him in the first place. So Paul named him Babe the Blue Ox.

Well, any creature raised in Paul Bunyan's camp tended to grow to massive proportions, and Babe was no exception. Folks that stared at him for five minutes could see him growing right before their eyes. He grew so big that 42 axe handles plus a plug of tobacco could fit between his eyes and it took a murder of crows a whole day to fly from one horn to the other. The laundryman used his horns to hang up all the camp laundry, which would dry lickety-split because of all the wind blowing around at that height.

Whenever he got an itch, Babe the Blue Ox had to find a cliff to rub against, 'cause whenever he tried to rub against a tree it fell over and begged for mercy. To whet his appetite, Babe would chew up thirty bales of hay, wire and all. It took six men with picaroons to get all the wire out of Babe's teeth after his morning snack. Right after that he'd eat a ton of grain for lunch and then come pestering around the cook - Sourdough Sam - begging for another snack.

Babe the Blue Ox was a great help around Paul Bunyan's logging camp. He could pull anything that had two ends, so Paul often used him to straighten out the pesky, twisted logging roads. By the time Babe had pulled the twists and kinks out of all the roads leading to the lumber camp, there was twenty miles of extra road left flopping about with nowhere to go. So Paul rolled them up and used them to lay a new road into new timberland.

Paul also used Babe the Blue Ox to pull the heavy tank wagon which was used to coat the newly-straightened lumber roads with ice in the winter, until one day the tank sprang a leak that trickled south and became the Mississippi River. After that, Babe stuck to hauling logs. Only he hated working in the summertime, so Paul had to paint the logging roads white after the spring thaw so that Babe would keep working through the summer.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks all if anyone else knowns anything different let me know. Seeing as the story is different everywhere I will just put a little from everyone into the story...did you guys know in the folklore there was a purple cow


----------

